# Turbo options for 8v GTI?



## GTISilverRabbit (Mar 15, 2012)

Hi all,

I've have been looking all around different forums but couldn't quite find the answers I was looking for:
What are the different options to add a turbo charger to my 83 mk1 rabbit GTI ?

I know that there are Callaway kits out there but they are hard to find an even more difficult for replacement parts... 
What other ( and possibly new) turbo setups are out there for my rabbit? 
Anyone done a forced induction project recently?

I looked through the forums so please no hating!

Thanks!


----------



## Glegor (Mar 31, 2008)

GTISilverRabbit said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I've have been looking all around different forums but couldn't quite find the answers I was looking for:
> What are the different options to add a turbo charger to my 83 mk1 rabbit GTI ?
> ...


short of the callaway, there are NO TURBO KITS for a mk1, or mk2 VW..

you dont buy a turbo setup..

you PIECE ONE TOGETHER..

you got ALOT OF READING TO DO.. you dont just bolt a turbo on and go, you must change out your warm up regulator for an audi WUR with boost sensing capabilities..

do you have any idea what you want to do, or just that you want a turbo?

and being that you have CIS, its still going to be limited to ~180hp because of the fuel dizzy..

this is NOT an easy project either..

a 2 litre engine swap would be easier, and probably more reliable..


----------



## ziddey (Apr 16, 2006)

What are your power goals? Are you fixed on a "kit" or willing to make your own build? Keeping the CIS system or going standalone or willing to modify your CIS setup?

Staying within your stock CIS's capabilities (or a little more if you want to switch in a boost capable WUR and you should), which will also be getting towards the limits of your transaxle most likely, you can deal with some fairly straight forward bolt-ons.

You are preferring new parts, but a turbo diesel manifold and turbo would be simple and cheap to do (used of course). There are threads about that. google search with site:vwvortex.com

Otherwise, there's ATP manifolds (or better ones) or clones of it for cheap and you could go from there with a T3 of your liking.


----------



## GTISilverRabbit (Mar 15, 2012)

Hi,

My goal is at first to get in the 150 up to 200whp range. 
My current setup is a pretty much stock JH engine in an 83 GTI Mk1 (US. built).
I have a 3a "bubble block" with 83.5mm bore Wiseco Pistons (9:1 CR) that are going in next.
After that I was planning on replacing the head with a new TT 8V head with larger valves.

That is where the turbo work starts!
My plan was to go with something like a ATP 8v manifold and T3 Turbo setup. The rest will be pretty much custom as I couldn't quite find parts for similar setups....
What do you guys think of this plan? I know there are a trillion other people doing ABA forced induction but I don't have to do what everybody else does....right?

I still have a lot of open points regarding the turbo:


Internal or external wastegate?
Where can I get the down-pipe?
What pressure range should I be targeting ( I was thinking maybe around 10 psi?)
What size intercooler is appropriate?
What other components are missing?
What T3 turbo charger is the best?


If I notice that the CIS is giving me issues I will have to switch to something newer.
In general I would like to build something solid that will last and has decent power, but I don't want to build a racing engine for big $$$.
I understand that there is a lot more to it but I will probably figure that out along the way.
My plan is to build the new engine (3A with TT head and turbo stuff) as far as possible outside the car before I swap it in.

Any thoughts are welcome!


----------



## 89cabrioletmarc (Sep 23, 2011)

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5510189-turbo-on-a-87-cabbi-with-a-CIS-motor

check out that link. Thats the thread that I'm going to try and fellow when I try a turbo set up for my cabriolet.


----------

